# 18 wk old pup with bump under jaw



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

my pup has a bump that i have just noticed under the right side of his jaw.. its under the skin and moveable.. could it just be a lymph node? wat should i do he is healthy and happy and it doesnt seem to bother him at all when i touch it..


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

plz any help i would really appreciate.. you can pm me if u dont mind 2


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Have a vet check it if it doesn't go down. I have no clue as to what it maybe ... I'm sure someone will be around that might have some ideas. Its new years people are probably still recovering from their night with family lol ....
If its not growing I wouldn't worry to much right now ... monitor it closely
Good luck ... happy new year


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

our Chihuahua also has a bump like your talking about and our Vet said that it is nothing to worry about and it will most likely always be there... not 100% positive of course that they are the same thing but atleast maybe that will ease ur mind a little. i'd say still have it checked.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

oh.. i done spent all my money on him lol.. so i cant take him to the vet right now


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

well my vet said that our chihuahua's bump was from where she had her puppy shots and it formed where the needle went in and that it is nothing to worry about... so if the pup hasn't had his shots yet I guess you can rule that one out.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

no he has had his shots.. its under his jaw not on the back of his neck where he got his shots


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

its not really a bump its like a little knot under the skin u cant see it u can only feel it


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

ya thats how hers is its a knot that moves around... hmm idk


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Raisin had a bump on her back leg, the buttocks area. It went away after about 2 or 3 weeks. How long has this bump been there?


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

ive just noticed it for almost a week.. he is 18 wks old


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

my brother had a puppy with the same thing once. they took it to the vet and the pup was put on some meds. I forget what they called it but what this pup had was life threatening. Not trying to scare you, but you should have it checked out.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

piteazy said:


> my pup has a bump that i have just noticed under the right side of his jaw.. its under the skin and moveable.. could it just be a lymph node? wat should i do he is healthy and happy and it doesnt seem to bother him at all when i touch it..


Lex get's those it's related to allergies for him since he's 'pink' skinned as they call it... Did you take your dog to the vet to confirm?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If this pup is 18 weeks old and has not had any shots not only would I get the lump checked the get the shots asap/ ups are very susceptible to parvo and other illnesses. If it is a lymph node, that is not normal and is a sign of an illness. Better to be safe than sorry and get into the vet asap. No one online can diagnose reliably. I hope the pup is ok.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

he has had all of his shots..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

piteazy said:


> he has had all of his shots..


 I must have read that wrong? Well that is a good thing about the shots.

This link will help you out if it is the lymph node to understand better what could possibly be happening:
Enlarged Lymph Nodes in Dogs | PetMD


----------

